# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Surfbrett sucht MFG

## go-travel-more

MFG gesucht

Von Kiel o. Mnchen nach Bielefeld o. Rostock

Wer kann ein Surfbrett, Minimalibu 7.9 mit nach Rostock oder Bielefeld nehmen. Entweder ab Kiel oder Mnchen! Spritbeteiligung ist logisch!

Bitte melden bei: info@go-travel-more.de

----------

